# Total kills of all Phantom II



## futuredogfight (May 24, 2013)

I'm in a jam, I can't find the total kill amount of all world wide Phantoms. please help


----------



## davebender (May 24, 2013)

Is data available for Iranian F-4s? They had a decades long war with Iraq during 1980s.


----------



## GregP (May 24, 2013)

This is not a WWII subject ... different forum.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2013)

Thread moved to post war - try here...

Home - www.acig.org


----------



## steve51 (May 25, 2013)

The source mentioned by FlyboyJ is your best bet, but it's doubtful that any list for Iranian victories will ever be definitive. For what it's worth, the Iranians claim around 80 kills for their F4s. But even they give out different numbers.


----------

